# Question on "loose" door panel. How can I tighten it?! 86' 300zx PICS & VIDEO



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

*Question on "loose" door panel. How can I tighten it?! 86' 300zx PICS & VIDEO*

on my 1986 300zx maroon, my drivers side door panel is loose where you rest your arm at, if I "pull" on the arm rest, and look in between the crack, I can see the screw is loose and I can see 3-4 threads of the screw are not "screwed in" if you understand what I mean, pictures are below describing what im talking about:

Heres the Video of what im talking about followed by some pictures:
Click here for Video of Loose Armrest on door panel - Direct link to Video - right click save as preferred. 

and here are Pictures of what im talking about just in case y0! lol



















Also, the casing that goes around the power mirror's is worn out a little bit. Help me fix this, does anyone have any I can buy from them? heres a picture just to show you the dis-coloring of the casing:










also, glovebox gap, I HATE IT!!! its not noticeable at night but at day time omg, its really noticeable and it stands out all by itself. heres Pics. to show what im talking about y0: how can i fix this?










Also my center console is "wobbly" and is ghetto, the only thing holding it down is the little extension at the back portion of it. It doesnt even have anything to hold it at the front, and also its worn out. This part is SO ANNOYING i just HAD TO make a video to show you guys what im talking about:

Click Here to see video of ghetto center console - direct download to video 

heres another problem, my power mirror switch, anyone selling one for cheap? im 17 years old without a job so even $40 is to much sometimes for me. notice a button is missing. lol:










Last but not least heres my interior, no radio y0! nor air conditioning LOL











LEMME WARN ALL Z MEMBERS, THESE PICTURES that I took, are pics of PROBLEMS with the car. In no way shape or form is my Z a piece of shit. It just needs a few "updates" comments welcome thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

the center console plate will "pop off" if you open up the door on it and then pry on the plate it will come off. Then find a paint that closely matches it and paint it.

For the arm rest. Take off the little screw covers with a small screw driver. (Just pry on them and they will come out) then replace/tighten the screws as needed


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone else got any answers for my questions? please help all you guys can.

2 minutes or so of your time is a HUGE thing to me. 

please post and help


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Go find a wrecked Z. Your center arm rest console cover's hinges are spilt. They were just some rather craptacular plastic to begin with. All you have to do is rip off the current, pry out the plastic piece thats still down (the flat black one) Get another one, hopefully one that looks good. Install it. Most yards will not charge an incredible amount for this piece as most places do not inventory small interior bits and pieces of this type. Expect $15... look for the door switches while you're there.


----------

